# Suggest 40 - 42" 3D LED TV (Non-Smart) @65k max.



## devx (Aug 20, 2014)

1. *Budget?* 50 - 65K max 

2. *Display type and size?* LED, IPS, FHD, 3D 

3. *Primary use of Tv/monitor?* Standard Indian channels + Sports + Movies + Gaming 

4. *Ports Required?* HDMI, USB (Atleast 1 for each) 

5. *Preferred choice of brand?* LG, Sony, Samsung, Panasonic 

6. *Any TV/monitor in consideration?* *1)* SONY 40W900A, *2)* Samsung 40-F600, *3)* LG 42LB6500 

7. *Any other info that you want to share.*

Yes, with respect to new television I will exchange my old 22” Samsung (since 1999) so will be getting 1-2k max. from that and I have already searched a lot to buy a 3D TV under my budget and according to my needs I can say I don’t need smart TV features as nobody other than me and my parent’s going to watch or use it and so I prefer non-smart 3D TV to suffice my requirement under budget  What I need is good picture clarity and sound, 3D quality should be good enough because I’m an avid movie fan, gamer and will occasionally attach my gaming rig for 3D movies and gaming, so there should be least flickering if possible under budget.

[STRIKE]What I have finalized are mentioned above and would like to go with LG 42LB6200 which completely suite my needs, didn’t found any review on net_(except 2-3 general user reviews on Flipkart)_ but the specs on paper looks too good and few are just ok as the refresh rate is just *100 Hz (50Hz) dynamic MCI* not even 120 Hz and I know some specs are marketing gimmick only but practically I’m not sure whether it’ll produce good 3D results.[/STRIKE]

Other than that, I live in Bhopal and Flipkart doesn’t offer TV shipment and installation in my city so have to buy from local shop. In local market I didn't found a single piece for demo not even in LG Shoppe but I was able to demo the big brother of same series LG 42LB6500 (3D + Smart) and I feel the picture quality was very good and excellent 3D viewing experience. [STRIKE]So if I compare on the basis of my own personal viewing experience in terms of screen quality + 3D as of 6500, would it be really different on LG 42LB6200?[/STRIKE] 

UPDATE: Increase in budget till 70k and after 3-4 demo my final choice is LG 42LB6500 @ 68k (local price).

*And what about other choices? Thanks in advance *


----------



## devx (Aug 21, 2014)

bump....


----------



## devx (Aug 24, 2014)

3 days , not even a single reply.


----------



## itsmeharsh (Aug 26, 2014)

42LB6200 is a good choice. i have similar requirements and i am going with the same model.


----------



## rj27 (Aug 26, 2014)

42LB6500 is a brand new release and comes with the highly touted WEB-OS.Also the picture quality and overall experience is great. I would go for it as long as it's not exceeding my budget and so seems the case here.


----------



## devx (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: Suggest 40 - 42&quot; 3D LED TV (Non-Smart) @65k max.*



itsmeharsh said:


> 42LB6200 is a good choice. i have similar requirements and i am going with the same model.



Please read my update  I'm going with 6500 

- - - Updated - - -



rj27 said:


> 42LB6500 is a brand new release and comes with the highly touted WEB-OS.Also the picture quality and overall experience is great. I would go for it as long as it's not exceeding my budget and so seems the case here.



Exactly, overall the TV is great and so I have increased my budget till 70k, getting it at the price of 67k (after exchange)


----------



## itsmeharsh (Aug 29, 2014)

you should have posted the update in new reply instead of updating your OP 

anyway congrats on your purchase


----------



## devx (Oct 3, 2014)

itsmeharsh said:


> you should have posted the update in new reply instead of updating your OP
> 
> anyway congrats on your purchase



Nope, I didn't made a purchase yet


----------



## goldsmit409 (Feb 25, 2015)

hi did you go for it?
any reviews?


----------

